# First a Hurricane and now flooding



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not much more nature can do to us. Saturday we were visited by hurricane Patricia that happend to be the strongesst ever measured in this Hemisphere. Over half the trees are down or broken ....and just about all palapa or lamina roofs are gone of broken. Beach restaurants have heavy damage and some will not reopen.

Then we get a huge cargo ship beached on the rocks outside the harbor with fears of oil pollution. 

Now we are flooded with 8"+ that started late yesterday afternoon. Almost a meter of water on the Melaque Plaza, the Rio Marabasco overflowed into a few communities, if the wind didn't kill all the bananas the water will and the Coastal highway 200 is closed both north and south in multiple places. Not a lot of fun

I tried to upload a couple fotos but can't so some links

Sparks Mexico: Hurricane Patricia claims a ship on Isla Navidad

Melaque on the Costalegre

CANAL235.COM / Informativo Regional del Pacífico Mexicano


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of all the damage your area has substained. Hopefully everyone can get through it and prosper again.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sparks,did your new construction survive?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

My New Home town is still without water.
Public Works fills Residents Curbside Containers throughout the day. 

Hope everyone is ok.
Some folks lost livestock, homes...so no water doesn't sound like such a hardship.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Waller52 said:


> Sparks,did your new construction survive?


Anything with a solid roof did fine. Just palapa or lamina roofs that didn't .... and trees.


----------

